# The most rarest low tech plants?



## mik778866 (Aug 22, 2014)

I doubt that there are any that are rare, as they are easy to grow, unless blacklisted.

Sent from my ALE-L02 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tbonedawg08 (Apr 11, 2016)

What's an example of one that's been blacklisted? 

Sent from my SM-N930P using Tapatalk


----------



## Krispyplants (Apr 15, 2014)

These are some that I consider rare because the prices just won't shake. Even after close to a decade. Anubias white, stardust and iguazu sword 2009. Only a hand full of aquarist are willing to drop the money for the low supply. In my opinion, that's rare.


----------



## Krispyplants (Apr 15, 2014)

Bump


----------



## geisterwald (Jul 18, 2016)

Lol my LFS tries to pass anubias barteri var. "petite" off as incredibly rare which bugs me so much.


----------



## mik778866 (Aug 22, 2014)

Tbonedawg08 said:


> What's an example of one that's been blacklisted?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N930P using Tapatalk


In my country certain invasive species, sometimes kept in the hobby, are blacklisted.

Not sure about the US.

But I see where the OP is coming from now.


See:
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4p6H-Axb6FXQjBZUDlLRmprckE/view


----------



## Krispyplants (Apr 15, 2014)

Cited invasive or endangered doesn't correlate to most of the majority of hobbiest. We only want the legit rare stuff. Who would want a rare plant that they can't share or distribute? I wouldn't pay a dime for the most endangered aquatic plant, simply because it's illegal.


----------



## bigbadjon (Aug 6, 2015)

Nana petite is rare in that it is always sold out at the wholesalers.


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

A few swords are pretty rare/expensive, Opacus verde, Igauzu, couple others.

Certain Cryptocorynes, which Im not really familiar with. The aforementioned anubias.


----------



## Krispyplants (Apr 15, 2014)

I know there's something else out there. The rare swords are nice. Another note, if someone can tell me what's the most rare bucephalandra species would be nice. 🙏🏼 I'm becoming a low tech plant gold hoarder.


----------



## 691175002 (Apr 28, 2009)

Buce and some of the smaller/white anubias are probably the most fungible. Rare crypts can be harder to buy and sell.

I wouldn't really call out any species of buce as being particularly valuable, there are just too many names and most are nearly indistinguishable in their submersed form. The most expensive/interesting ones tend to look best emerged (Ex: Skeleton King).


----------



## Krispyplants (Apr 15, 2014)

there's got to be a line above all. Like the White to Anubias and iguazu to the swords. Somewhere one day there's going to be a $100 single rhizome bucephalandra somewhere. If there ain't already.


----------



## Acro (Jul 7, 2012)

Anubias Stardust is the rarest I'd say. Many sellers used to offer it, but now I think there is only one person selling it in the USA, and the plants they offer are tiny! Why? Simply because Stardust does not do well in the aquarium. I made a thread about Anubias Stardust, and from my experience and several other members, it seems that Stardust just shrinks and finally dies out when submerged. Even when grown next to Anubias White or Pinto . . . Stardust just seems to fizzle out. Thus, it seems to be the rarest at the moment . . . 

Check out my thread about Stardust Anubias: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/33-plants/1046441-has-anubias-stardust-disappeared.html




.


----------



## Krispyplants (Apr 15, 2014)

Lol �� they do not die out. When? Where? They grow slower than a turtle can run but they continue to grow. To me stardust is not that rare. There's a handful of sources that you can obtain these from.


----------



## Acro (Jul 7, 2012)

Come to think of it, they don't seem to die out . . . I guess I was over dramatic with that detail. Either way, they don't thrive and just seem to shrink.

You have a "handful of sources" for Stardust? If you have so many sources (that actually have plants in stock) post them up on that thread I linked. Let's see what you come up with. Yes, that is a challenge! 

There's is one last source still selling _tiny_ Stardust Anubias on Aquabid. The plants offered pale in size when compared to those plants first available in the USA. And pale in size to what that seller used to offer. (ps, the seller's name starts with a "Y".)

But anyway, if you don't think Stardust are rare, then there's no need to discuss Stardust any further. 

Good Luck in what your seeking. 



.


----------



## Krispyplants (Apr 15, 2014)

What about the most rarest moss?


----------



## PlantedRookie (Mar 4, 2012)

Most expensive or rarest? It's not always the same to me since the rarest plants will never be offered for sale. Or at least in the US. Case in point ?????????? That's a good Chinese plant encyclopedia, and although it is missing some plants, it's far larger than most. Scroll through and I'm certain you can find tons of plants that will work in low tech that are never heard of. Good luck finding them for sale though.


----------



## Krispyplants (Apr 15, 2014)

THank you very much. Where's the select English button at?


----------



## KayakJimW (Aug 12, 2016)

I just saw Anubias sp. 'Pangolino' for the first time. Shaman. used some in his scapehttp://www.plantedtank.net/forums/22-planted-nano-tanks/1091241-nano-rock-garden-%5B1g%5D.html and since then, I've been looking for it. Seems to be only available in Europe. At least as far as I can see


----------



## PlantedRookie (Mar 4, 2012)

Google has translators. Just put the address in.

There are sellers of Anubias 'Pangolino' in the US. They might be out of stock, but I've definitely seen the Dennerle tissue cups of them for sale.


----------



## Krispyplants (Apr 15, 2014)

KayakJimW said:


> I just saw Anubias sp. 'Pangolino' for the first time. Shaman. used some in his scapehttp://www.plantedtank.net/forums/22-planted-nano-tanks/1091241-nano-rock-garden-%5B1g%5D.html and since then, I've been looking for it. Seems to be only available in Europe. At least as far as I can see


Han has some for sale at hansaquatic.com


----------

